# Stereo Integrity HST 11 .... wow!



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I hope I am not stealing Nicks thunder here but holy cow are these things impressive looking! I now know the SPGs need to go up for sale and these need to be in the shop car. Just a beast!



























"An HST 11 will be joining our woofer lineup shortly. Yes, you read that correctly - an eleven inch woofer. The driver is optimized for very small sealed enclosures and deep bass extension. A few quick highlights are 38mm of Xmax, 50mm of Xmech, 3" coil, 9.75" mounting depth, 70 lb weight, rated at 1500 watts RMS, and will have an F3 in the lower 30 Hz region in a miniscule 0.4 ft^3 sealed box."


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Very nice! I better start saving now ............me want one!


----------



## RandomBeat (Aug 23, 2014)

rough idea on msrp?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

$390

Dual 1 or 2 ohm coils. Supposed to be optimized for a sealed box of .4 cubic feet (after driver displacement) so it shouldn't be hard to fit lots of these in something for skull crushing.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

its almost as deep as it is wide! that probably makes it look bigger than it actually is but that's kinda cool!


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

70 pounds, 1500 watts, and over 9" mounting depth in a 0.4 cuft box? That's crazy. Crazy cool.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

WHOA.

That's a tiny box for that woofer. Haha.

I want one!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Well a .8 box because the sub is about .4 cubic feet of displacement itself. LOL


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Holy **** that sub is beefy, I like it. gut shaker for sure.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I wonder what'd happen in a smallish ported box? my guess is power handling would drop a good deal but I wonder what else it'd do differently. That's a lot of xmax in a sealed box!


----------



## Rs roms (Jul 12, 2012)

Damn, killer looks and i am sure it will be bad ass beast. Any T/S available yet?


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I can throw it in BBP as soon as T/S available. I`m also curious what to expect in vented box as i`ll never use sealed again.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like it utilizes the 10" Sundown frame.


----------



## RandomBeat (Aug 23, 2014)

wow. SI sure is doing some impressive, innovative things!!!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I am sure Nick will chime in at some point but he did say the port would be ginormous for a tuned box. It is using the Sundown basket and surround. Only thing that could handle his motors stroke.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah just the port size on its own will probably be 2-3x the sub's airspace if not more.

But, there's always the passive radiator route.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

If Nick doesn't make matching PR's, there is no justice in the world!! A pair of these would sure work nicely downfired in my xB


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Someone needs to do a couple line arrays with these. Nice slim design with huge output, maybe 4-8 per side powered by some big amps. I am sure there are some crazies on the home theater forums foaming at the mouth for something like this.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

buy me the drivers and i'll put the four crest pro series amps I have to good use..lol!


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

On FB, Nick said these subs ARE NOT meant to be played in a vehicle because they will play too low.

However, they do look very nice.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Looks like a real wanger.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

crea_78 said:


> On FB, Nick said these subs ARE NOT meant to be played in a vehicle because they will play too low.
> 
> However, they do look very nice.


140+ dbeez @ 5hz here I come.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

That thing's all surround and dustcapBy "playing too low" does he mean it will have a hard time mating to most midbasses or what?


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Going to be a beast!!!!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Lycancatt said:


> I wonder what'd happen in a smallish ported box? my guess is power handling would drop a good deal but I wonder what else it'd do differently. That's a lot of xmax in a sealed box!


The port length would be longer than your vehicle. Model a 0.8 ft^3 box tuned to 16 Hz with a 6" round port.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Crap. Why would I want to use 35" of port area pc for such low tuning?


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm not following the "playing too low" comment... I understand this was designed more for HT use, but why does that preclude its use in a car with the same size recommended enclosure? Maybe I'm missing something...


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Cabin gain of a vehicle compared to gain of a room is my guess. The gain in a room can make use of the low Fs of the woofer better than car can, but again its a guess nothing really scientific to back it up. Nick chime in please as my HT sub needs to be replaced soon lol.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> That thing's all surround and dustcapBy "playing too low" does he mean it will have a hard time mating to most midbasses or what?


Meaning the lower you play the louder it will get. F3 of 30 Hz in a 0.4 to 0.5 ft^3 sealed box will behave the latter. It'll be fun driver to listen to but it might have a little too much bottom end. HF F3's are around 200 Hz so if you have midbass drivers that won't play down to 200 Hz you may have midbass mating problems. 

This driver really is meant for very very small, very robust, low frequency extension in a room. I'm probably going to use two of these in my small un-used bedroom - one on either side of the couch - for subwoofer duty. I had plans for a DO [Dual Opposed] 18" enclosure and all that but the box was pretty big and would have stuck out enough to where the closet door wouldn't open up all the way. Sure there will be less output with these 11's compared to two 18's but the room is small (12'x12' w/8' ceiling) so it won't be difficult to get loud enough and they sure enough play low enough. And I'll be putting an iNuke 6000 on the pair of 11's. Note that *I* am putting that much power on them and I know that they will not handle dubstep full-tilt volume wide open for an hour nor am I going to try to get them warrantied if I blow the coils. Just because you have the power does not mean you MUST use all of the power all the time.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

etroze said:


> Cabin gain of a vehicle compared to gain of a room is my guess. The gain in a room can make use of the low Fs of the woofer better than car can, but again its a guess nothing really scientific to back it up. Nick chime in please as my HT sub needs to be replaced soon lol.


Yes. Cabin gain usually start at/around 42 Hz at a gain of + 12 dB/octave. A subwoofer system that has a lower roll off than that may sound really heavy in the lower octaves because there is so much output at/below 20 Hz compared to the rest of the bandwidth.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> Meaning the lower you play the louder it will get. F3 of 30 Hz in a 0.4 to 0.5 ft^3 sealed box will behave the latter. It'll be fun driver to listen to but it might have a little too much bottom end. HF F3's are around 200 Hz so if you have midbass drivers that won't play down to 200 Hz you may have midbass mating problems.
> 
> This driver really is meant for very very small, very robust, low frequency extension in a room. I'm probably going to use two of these in my small un-used bedroom - one on either side of the couch - for subwoofer duty. I had plans for a DO [Dual Opposed] 18" enclosure and all that but the box was pretty big and would have stuck out enough to where the closet door wouldn't open up all the way. Sure there will be less output with these 11's compared to two 18's but the room is small (12'x12' w/8' ceiling) so it won't be difficult to get loud enough and they sure enough play low enough. And I'll be putting an iNuke 6000 on the pair of 11's. Note that *I* am putting that much on them and I know that they will not handle dubstep full-tilt volume wide open for an hour nor am I going to try to get them warrantied if I blow the coils. Just because you have the power does not mean you MUST use all of the power all the time.


Thanks for chiming in Nick! 

LOL, you can never have too much bottom end!!! J/K, I hang out on AVS too much and it gets to my head sometimes! I get what you're saying though. 2 of these should rock your bedroom nicely on the inuke 6000!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's a video I just took a few minutes ago. Pretty quiet mechanically considering how far it's moving.


----------



## squiers007 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

good god that in a small room would be wicked.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

T/S Parameters:

Re: 1.8 Ohm
Fs: 17.7 Hz
Qes: .39
Qms: 9.17
Qts: .37
Le: 2.5 mH
Sd: 36609.61 mm^2 (56.74 in^2)
Vas: 25.6 L
BL: 18.2
Mms: 626 g
Cms: 128
Xmax: 38mm (one-way linear)
Xmech: 50mm (one-way)


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> Here's a video I just took a few minutes ago. Pretty quiet mechanically considering how far it's moving.


That's impressive.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I thought these were made in the USA.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

Can the dust cap on the 12" version be sized to fit just inside the surround foam edge like the 11"? It looks so badass. 

Is there any concern that the surround will detach or tear because the mounting hole scallops in the surround are so close to the surround transition edge? There doesn't seem to be any room for glue there. It looks like a weak point for pressure to escape.


----------



## Infrasonik (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello all, new guy from the UK here.

Just wondering if there is a possibility of shipping one to the UK? I expect tax and shipping will be crazy expensive but it would be nice to know if it is possible!

Thanks for your time


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Electrodynamic said:


> Here's a video I just took a few minutes ago. Pretty quiet mechanically considering how far it's moving.


wow!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

CDT FAN said:


> I thought these were made in the USA.


They are. Where did you see "made in another country" anywhere about these HST 11's?


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Sorry Nick. Hope I didn't steal your thunder. I saw them and got excited and thought the world needed to know.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> They are. Where did you see "made in another country" anywhere about these HST 11's?


Silly me. After watching the video posted here on Youtube, I saw another Stereo Integrity video, thinking it was the same sub. In that video, you can see the "Made in china" writing on the side. Sorry. 






BTW, I finally broke down and placed an order for the BK MKIV sub. I'm excited to get it installed. If I build a box to fit under the seat, do you think I need to use 3/4" MDF or will 1/2" suffice?


----------



## 82cj8 (Jan 21, 2011)

Whats the title of the youtube video? my phone doesnt have a flash player


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

82cj8 said:


> Whats the title of the youtube video? my phone doesnt have a flash player


Unboxing a Stereo Integrity 15" Home Theater Sub


----------



## 82cj8 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Infrasonik said:


> Hello all, new guy from the UK here.
> 
> Just wondering if there is a possibility of shipping one to the UK? I expect tax and shipping will be crazy expensive but it would be nice to know if it is possible!
> 
> Thanks for your time


Yes we can ship to the UK. Email me all of your information and I'll get you a rough quote. Note that the HST 11 is not ready for production yet so the quote will be very rough and will not be valid when the woofers are ready for production.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

onebadmonte said:


> Can the dust cap on the 12" version be sized to fit just inside the surround foam edge like the 11"? It looks so badass.
> 
> Is there any concern that the surround will detach or tear because the mounting hole scallops in the surround are so close to the surround transition edge? There doesn't seem to be any room for glue there. It looks like a weak point for pressure to escape.


I do not plan on tooling up a totally new dust cap for the 12" version if/when the 12" version comes available. 

The surrounds landing is much broader than what you see as it continues on the inside after the outside of the surround roll starts. Thankfully I was around when Sundown started with these surrounds and got to witness their trials with surround adhesion and also took notes on what they finally settled with which results in zero failures.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

CDT FAN said:


> Silly me. After watching the video posted here on Youtube, I saw another Stereo Integrity video, thinking it was the same sub. In that video, you can see the "Made in china" writing on the side. Sorry.
> 
> 
> BTW, I finally broke down and placed an order for the BK MKIV sub. I'm excited to get it installed. If I build a box to fit under the seat, do you think I need to use 3/4" MDF or will 1/2" suffice?


The HT 15" is about as far away from the HST 11 as you can get, haha. How did you see it and think it was the same subwoofer? 

I would use 3/4" material as 1/2" is too thin for subwoofer use.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes, I wasn't paying attention  

Thanks for the advice on the enclosure.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

nineball76 said:


> Crap. Why would I want to use 35" of port area pc for such low tuning?


If you don't want port noise you need a port area that large with a diver that is capable of displacing that much air.


----------



## Infrasonik (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks for the fast reply, I have sent an email and I'm currently debating which limb to part with to pay for shipping. :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm sure someone will be crazy enough to try this in their vehicle. Lots of low bass whores on this forum


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

I THINK I can flip my spare over and fit a contoured enclosure in it without raising the floor, and still have space to hide my amps. OR, lose the spare, fit 2 or more EASILY, and really move some air. Besides, I like the "bloated" low end. I'd rather cut with EQ than boost.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd rather cut excessive low end as well that way it's there for when it's time to really shake things up. That's why the f3 of the ported 12's about to go in my truck will be 29hz, but will probably make part of the ports removable to have a street beater tune from time to time


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm guilty of liking excessive bottom-end in a car 

One of my favorite subs was a Dayton Titanic 1200 in my Firebird many years ago... 3 cubic foot sealed box with an F3 of 30 Hz -- then dropped into my car, haha. Talk about exaggerated bottom-end!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I finally got to hear one of those a couple weeks ago. My jaw hit the ground. That thing went freakin' deep.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I am / was hesitant to recommend these for car use but I shouldn't do that. Reason being is that my experience with tubby sounding subwoofers has mainly been in very large vehicles such as a Suburban. Huge vehicles like that have exaggerated bottom end to begin with and when you couple that with a woofer that plays really deep some times the result is too much bottom end. But in a normal sized car this HST 11 should rock and roll. 

PS: This woofer will also give you that midbass "punch" you guys look for as this driver has an overhung topology.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Very impressive looking!


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

I know they'll handle 1500 RMS, but realistically, how much will they need to reach full potential in the recommended sealed enclosure?


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh yeah, will there be any issues with inverse mounting these? Other than maybe surround clearance? I'm picturing a really cool spare tire well setup with killer low end- full stealth!!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Infinity said:


> I know they'll handle 1500 RMS, but realistically, how much will they need to reach full potential in the recommended sealed enclosure?


I thought you guys would know better by now than to ask me "how much power will it really handle".  1,500 watts RMS is all you're going to get out of me.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Infinity said:


> Oh yeah, will there be any issues with inverse mounting these? Other than maybe surround clearance? I'm picturing a really cool spare tire well setup with killer low end- full stealth!!


With the surround being very thick I would not inverse mount the woofer. You need all of that flat surface area on the back side of the mounting flange to provide a good seal and to also help support the weight of the motor. If you look at the pictures of the driver you will see there is very little space from the edge of the surround to the edge of the ID of the lip of the basket and I would not count on that small space to mount with.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

Oh, I wasn't asking for a MAX rating, but about how much would be needed for say 90% xmax in the recommended .4 cubes? And thank you for the info on the inverse mount. It would've made an enclosure that I was picturing easier to build, but I wouldn't want to damage anything like that


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Invert the baffle.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Invert the baffle.


Oh yeah! DUH! I'm sure I would have thought of that......after building the whole thing


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Infinity said:


> Oh yeah! DUH! I'm sure I would have thought of that......after building the whole thing


Dont forget to make the bafffle removable as well, just in case you need to remove the driver for whatever reason.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Nick, I just had a sealed enclosure built into the passenger footwell of my f250 that should be approx .75 cubes for a 10" 10w6v2. How well would this sub work in that enclosure? I probably don't even have the depth for this monster but the curiosity is killin this cat.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> Nick, I just had a sealed enclosure built into the passenger footwell of my f250 that should be approx .75 cubes for a 10" 10w6v2. How well would this sub work in that enclosure? I probably don't even have the depth for this monster but the curiosity is killin this cat.



No way it's gonna fit. Definitely not deep enough. Trust me.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

papasin said:


> No way it's gonna fit. Definitely not deep enough. Trust me.


Lol You've seen my truck already and I haven't! Oh well, at least now I'm Sub'd to this thread


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Might just be the ultimate IB driver for automotive use


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Electrodynamic said:


> I would use 3/4" material as 1/2" is too thin for subwoofer use.


I would use two layers of 3/4" on the front baffle and lag bolts to mount this monster.


----------



## AtlasMick (May 24, 2014)

edouble101 said:


> Might just be the ultimate IB driver for automotive use


Will they get made in 15" / 12"?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Looks like a newer better version of an Eclipse Ti sub... I am in.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Dang so the challenge is for someone to do one of these IB in their vehicle huh ? Lol.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Coppertone said:


> Dang so the challenge is for someone to do one of these IB in their vehicle huh ? Lol.


Just make sure the baffle is 3" thick to support the 80lbs/ea weight


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

AtlasMick said:


> Will they get made in 15" / 12"?


This particular style of woofer will be made in a 11" and a 12" size but that's it (12" prototype being made in a few weeks). The HST-15" will be closer performing to the HST-18 that is currently in production being able to be ran sealed or ported. The HST-11 and HST-12 will be suited for very small sealed enclosures only.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

do you have a link to the hst 18? I want to compare it to the ht18 because while I don't think i'll need more thyan the ht18, its hard for me to buy the little guy when I know theres a big guy..lol


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Lycancatt said:


> do you have a link to the hst 18? I want to compare it to the ht18 because while I don't think i'll need more thyan the ht18, its hard for me to buy the little guy when I know theres a big guy..lol


The big boy HST18 is about equal to a pair of HT18 in output and will dig a little deeper. I've modeled them (a while ago) and I've heard it in real life.

The HS24 more than handles a pair of HST18s and digs deeper...to under 10Hz. Best, most impressive subwoofer I've ever heard.

Oh...the T/S parameters for those 3 subs are on the Stereo Integrity website. www.stereointegrity.com


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

funny, I'm considering the ht18 in the car where space is not an issue and the hst11 in my house where it is..kinda backwards isn't it?

I run a set of quested monitors for my mains and they play flat to 38 or so, which means I'd only need the hst11 up to 35 hz or so, and in a small sealed box under my studio desk basicly aimed at my knees? seems like a pretty rock solid idea to me.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes, you're backwards...so we should get along fine. 

And I absolutely love the thought of HST and desk. Doesn't sound like they belong together so it should be awesome.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

look up the quested vs3208 and you'll understand why I want really good sub bass but don't need a lot of upper end extension.

11 inches deep, 13 inches high, and however wide to get .8 cuft, and I've got a crest 6001 pro amp I can bridge into it. I live in a one bedroom apt so I don't need much output really, just want small and really deep response.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

As soon as the web page is finished these HST-11's will be available for pre-order. The parts to build them should be here by early February so pre-ordering won't last very long.


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Well what's taking so long on the web page...oh yeah...me.  I'll get to it soon, promise.


----------



## AtlasMick (May 24, 2014)

Electrodynamic said:


> This particular style of woofer will be made in a 11" and a 12" size but that's it (12" prototype being made in a few weeks). The *HST-15"* will be closer performing to the HST-18 that is currently in production being able to be ran sealed or ported. The HST-11 and HST-12 will be suited for very small sealed enclosures only.


Are there any 15" SI subwoofers out right now? I didn't see any on the site and a 15" HST would be incredible.


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

I remember reading somewhere that the 15" HST has been discontinued due to low sales.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

lostthumb said:


> I remember reading somewhere that the 15" HST has been discontinued due to low sales.


That is the original "HT" driver -- the smaller 2.5" coil unit -- that was discontinued.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok, I think the web page is good to go with pre-ordering open on it. If something doesn't work on the HST-11 page please send me an email and I'll fix it tomorrow:

HST-11 Subwoofer Web Page


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

sundownz said:


> That is the original "HT" driver -- the smaller 2.5" coil unit -- that was discontinued.


Correct. 

I'll be opening up ordering and presenting information (T/S's) for the HST-15 next week. I've had the prototype built for over a year but I chose not to release it due to the low sales of the HT lineup. But the 15" size will complete the HST lineup to make an 11, 12, 15, and 18.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

HST-12 prototype is finished. Key points are the same over 4" peak-to-peak excursion as the HST-11 with 38mm Xmax but this has an Fs of 15.9 Hz but sealed enclosure volume is 0.7 ft^3 after the displacement of the woofer which is 0.4 ft^3.  Here is an excursion video:


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

A 14" cube would allow some serious bass. Unbelievable. I'm in.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Unfortunately the web page(s) for the HST-11 and HST-12 are not open for pre-ordering right now. The HST-11 page is done but work is still needed on the shipping part (long story - plug in's, script, etc). 

Oh yeah, here are T/S parameters for the HST-12 in D2 configuration (it was just the coil I grabbed). Both HST-11 and HST-12 will be available in D1 or D2 configuration. 

Re: 4.2 Ohms
Fs: 15.9 Hz
Qes: 0.39
Qms: 8.95
Qts: 0.37
Le: 5.7
Sd: 46698 mm^2 (466.98 cm^2)
Vas: 46.8 L
BL: 26.9
Mms: 661.5 g
Cms: 151.2
Xmax: 38mm one-way linear
Xmech: 50mm one-way


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Sorry for the delay guys but Nick is waiting on me to update some things on the website. I'm going to make some changes so Nick can put pages up without as much of my involvement but I've been swamped. Between work, daughter getting sick, and now a delayed vacation, I just haven't had time. But I'll work on that for Nick as soon as I can. Sorry guys.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Pre-ordering pricing is now open and being offered on the HST-11. The parts are now in stock to build the woofers so I am leaving the pre-order price open for two weeks from now. Building the woofers will begin after CES is over.

_Click this text to visit the HST-11 web page and ordering/pre-ordering info_.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

All of the parts to build the HST-11 and HST-12 woofers are in stock now. Even though the lower price is listed on our web page the woofers are being built within a few days of orders being placed. About a three or four business day lead time.


----------



## hotbutta (Dec 8, 2011)

What is the sensitivity of the 11" and 12"?


----------



## SheepishLordofChaos (Aug 14, 2020)

Coppertone said:


> Dang so the challenge is for someone to do one of these IB in their vehicle huh ? Lol.


I know this is a nearly 6 year old post but I had to pipe up and say that I did an hst 15 in IB and it was equally great and terrible.

The baffle was fortified, the trunk was sealed, it talked to whales but my choice of amp couldn't keep up so I abandoned it. Fun learning experience though.


----------

